# Jedes mal neu anmelden??



## pema (14. Sep. 2011)

Hallo Technikteam,

seit dem ich meinen neuen PC samt neuem Betriebsprogramm (Windows 7) habe, muss ich mich jeden Tag neu mit Benutzernamen und Passwort einloggen - und das obwohl der Button 'Angemeldet bleiben' aktiviert ist. 
Mit meinem alten PC hatte ich dieses Problem nicht. O.K., es sind nur zwei Eingaben, aber ich verstehe es einfach nicht, was da vielleicht falsch läuft.
Hat einer 'ne Idee??

petra


----------



## scholzi (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Jedes mal neu anmelden??*

Hallo Petra
vielleicht hilft dir das http://www.pctipp.ch/index.cfm?pid=1377&pk=29057
"auf PC angemeldet bleiben" hat nix mit Passwortspeicher zu tun!
Welchen Browser verwendest du denn?


----------



## pema (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Jedes mal neu anmelden??*

Ach Robert,
frag mich doch nicht sowas

Aber bei anderen Seiten (z.B. Ebay) werde ich gefragt, ob das Passwort gespeichert werden soll. Bei Euch nicht, und wie geschrieben, vorher musste ich weder Benutzernamen noch Passwort eingeben...ich war sofort auf der Portalsseite. Ohne jede Anmeldung. 

petra


----------



## mg1990 (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Jedes mal neu anmelden??*

Alos falls du Firefox benutzt, kannste mal auf Extras>Einstellungen>Datenschutz gehen und dort Cookies aktivieren. Sollte normalerweiße helfen. Wenn da nichts steht wählst du unter "Firefox wird eine Chronik" benutzerdefiniert und dann Cookies akzeptieren.


----------



## Doc (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Jedes mal neu anmelden??*

Cookies aktiv? (Weiß aber nicht, ob die Seite hier welche verwendet?...)


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Jedes mal neu anmelden??*

Hallo.

Natürlich nutzt auch unser Forum Cookies... diese sollten daher, wenn man dauerhaft angemeldet bleiben möchte, nicht nach jeder Sitzung automatisch gelöscht werden.
Vielleicht ist ja sowas im Browser eingestellt? 

Ganz ohne Cookies könnte Petra vermutlich nicht mal einen Beitrag abschicken. Dass diese komplett deaktiviert sind, würde ich daher ausschließen wollen.


----------



## pema (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Jedes mal neu anmelden??*

Oh ne,
hätte ich mal nie gefragt. Das überfordert mich jetzt schon

Ich gebe einfach weiter immer meinen Benutzernamen und mein Passwort ein...so einfach ist Technik

Danke dennoch

petra


----------

